# Pvc bag target stand for under $25



## cyoda1

I made this stand last night out of 1 1/2 inch pvc from lowes.
The cost was just under $25 and took about 2 hours to build.
It has a plug in the back to add water or sand to weigh it down.
In the up right position it is great for sighting in bows.if you lay it down it puts the target closer to the ground.


----------



## robinhood38

*great job*

i made some similar to that for my 4-h club they work great


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

nice ...:thumbs_up


----------



## oldschoolcj5

I like it - Great Job!


----------



## jrbowhuntr

Very nice. I'll have to build one


----------



## VADeerSlayr

can you give a description on how you made it? i mean i can figure it out, but like specific lengths and parts?


----------



## kldad06

I am curious. What purpose does the stand have? I have always just set my bag on the ground and I have never really had any issues with that. But I have family members that are plumbers and alway have extra pvc. I figure surely I can make one of those if its a difference maker. Thanks.


----------



## legacycycles

Sweet,Much nicer then the two oak logs i use..


----------



## ABTABB

kldad06 said:


> I am curious. What purpose does the stand have? I have always just set my bag on the ground and I have never really had any issues with that. But I have family members that are plumbers and alway have extra pvc. I figure surely I can make one of those if its a difference maker. Thanks.


It gets it up closer to shoulder height, and allows the bag to swing and absorb a little of the impact.


----------



## cyoda1

for those who want i can give you a detailed list of parts and lenghts of the pieces to cut.please feel free to PM me and i will send you a list of everything.i used a compound miter saw to cut the pvc so every joint was perfectly straight.


----------



## emerson

nice ,been planing to build one ,like your plan better:thumbs_up


----------



## cyoda1

here is the material list some of you have been asking for

3) 10 foot sticks oh 1 1/2 inch pvc
4) 90 degree elbows
9) sanitery t's
4) 45 degree inside fittings
2) 90 degree inside fittings
1) 1 1/2 inch clean out (optional)

cut 3 pieces at 32" long 3 front cross members of target
cut 4 pieces at 15" long upper front legs
cut 2 pieces at 14" long lower front legs
cut 2 pieces at 27" long two bottom sides 
cut 2 pieces at 14 3/4" long back of target for the sanitary t for clean out
cut 2 pieces at 3" long rear of target out of sanitary t
cut 2 pieces at 39" long angled back brace 

if you do not want the sanitary t clean out then cut 4 32" pieces instead of three and disregaurd the 2) 14 3/4 pieces the clean out is there for if you wish to weigh it down with sand all you have to do is fill in the bottom

here is a reference sorry i had to do it in ms paint


----------



## cyoda1

*pvc stand*

if anyone has ?'s please feel free to pm me sorry for the quality of the directions. it is hard to draw something up in MS paint email if you want more pics the site wont let me upload for some reason


----------



## VADeerSlayr

great pics and explanation!!!! appreciate it:darkbeer:


----------



## todde

Thanks for the plans....can't wait to use it in the backyard...


----------



## cyoda1

it works amaizing i made 2 of them one for me and one for a freind of mine
you can hit the bag with a baseball bat and the stand doesnt move..im thinging of making a smaller one for the small blocks and bags


----------



## ashhopper

I have built a couple of these , but I did not use the bottom frame that sits on the ground. I did use the back legs with a cross brace, but under the front T on the bottom, I added a piece with a cap, drilled a hole thru the pvc and used lawn mower wheels so I could easily move it from my basement to where I shoot.


----------



## tw95

very nice:shade::shade::shade::teeth::teeth:


----------



## Dryden

I like the design. Could it be dry-fit together or does it need to be glued? I am concerned about how much space it would take up.


----------



## boxerjake77

How much weight can it hold????


----------



## jstalljon

Looks great....is that 26" bag? 30" bag?


----------



## sixpack1

What are the demensions for the base? Is it shorter than the vertical section to enable a lower target setting. Thanks in advance, Six


----------



## Trilithon

kldad06 said:


> I am curious. What purpose does the stand have? I have always just set my bag on the ground and I have never really had any issues with that.


Wait until you have a bag fall forward and snap off an arrow ... been there done that.


----------



## micah123

kldad06 said:


> I am curious. What purpose does the stand have? I have always just set my bag on the ground and I have never really had any issues with that. But I have family members that are plumbers and alway have extra pvc. I figure surely I can make one of those if its a difference maker. Thanks.


Big difference maker, if your bag is able to swing good it will last twice as long. Since its able to swing, when the arrow hits it, it absorbs alot of the shock by swinging backwards. I always hang my bag target.


----------



## WKH2213

Nice job :thumbs_up

mine is quite a bit simpler though
under 12 bucks including a small can of glue
1" sch 40 pvc
2- 1" 90's
4- 1" tee's
2- 10' sticks of pvc
48" tall x 32" wide x 36" long bases
glue all pieces except the cross pieces above and below bag, that way it can come apart for easy transport


----------



## Noxxio

*Awesome plans*

Built this one for my daughter and i to use in the backyard.

thanks to cyoda1 for posting the material list and plans. Saved me lots of time

Was going to post a few pics of how it turned out but it will not let me 

Thanks again

Noxx


----------



## 419deerhunter

bump need to find this thread later:darkbeer:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Awesome stand! :thumb:


----------



## Idahodawg

One suggestion if I may. I made a very similar stand, but instead of tying the target to the frame, I put a short loop of 550 paracord through the holes drilled in the top piece, and then I use small carabiners to clip the bag to the paracord loops. It makes it much easier to remove the bag for storage, moving the stand location, etc.


----------



## Samiam1969

That's it I'm making me one!


----------



## 5forks

I made this one with 1". I did not glue the joints, left it out in the sun, later that day it had fell apart. I will try again with larger pipe and glue most of the joints.


----------



## rp65

I used 1.5" PVC pipe and its been working for two years now. I made two of them. I had one shot last year and had to replace one leg, but thats was easy.


----------



## mcharles

*Finished My PVC Target Stand*

Made my stand using Cyoda1's plans.

I added a cross-brace to the back to add more stabiltiy. My target is really heavy. 2 more T fittings and one more piece of PVC cut to length.

I also used the 18" set of Husky Hangalls from Home Depot to hold the target.

My Lowe's must be more expensive than Cyoda1's - Cost of PVC and fittings around $50. Found that Home Depot had the same fittings for 1/2 price...after I had already made the stand.


----------



## doug

looks great, simple !


----------



## twiant

kldad06 said:


> I am curious. What purpose does the stand have? I have always just set my bag on the ground and I have never really had any issues with that. But I have family members that are plumbers and alway have extra pvc. I figure surely I can make one of those if its a difference maker. Thanks.


also keeps the rain water from soaking in and making it heavy


----------



## Illinois Buck

I have been using mine for 3 or 4 years and it has never fallen forward and broken any arrows. Also there is no sand or water in the base for weight, completely hollow PVC pipe.


----------



## Marine96

Some great looking target stands. Between this thread and the bow stand thread I can see I'm going to be real busy.


----------



## millerw289

cyoda1 said:


> here is the material list some of you have been asking for
> 
> 3) 10 foot sticks oh 1 1/2 inch pvc
> 4) 90 degree elbows
> 9) sanitery t's
> 4) 45 degree inside fittings
> 2) 90 degree inside fittings
> 1) 1 1/2 inch clean out (optional)
> 
> cut 3 pieces at 32" long 3 front cross members of target
> cut 4 pieces at 15" long upper front legs
> cut 2 pieces at 14" long lower front legs
> cut 2 pieces at 27" long two bottom sides
> cut 2 pieces at 14 3/4" long back of target for the sanitary t for clean out
> cut 2 pieces at 3" long rear of target out of sanitary t
> cut 2 pieces at 39" long angled back brace
> 
> if you do not want the sanitary t clean out then cut 4 32" pieces instead of three and disregaurd the 2) 14 3/4 pieces the clean out is there for if you wish to weigh it down with sand all you have to do is fill in the bottom
> 
> here is a reference sorry i had to do it in ms paint


My family owns a hardware (I manage it during the summer) and the only way you only paid $25 is if you stole half of the parts and paid for the other half..........even at Lowes. It is a good target stand, don't get me wrong, but $25 is nowhere near what people are going to have in it.


----------



## GVOllie

millerw289 said:


> My family owns a hardware (I manage it during the summer) and the only way you only paid $25 is if you stole half of the parts and paid for the other half..........even at Lowes. It is a good target stand, don't get me wrong, but $25 is nowhere near what people are going to have in it.


Then perhaps your family is overcharging for what they sell? I built mine closer to the style in post #25, and paid $16 for parts (I opted for 1 1/4" PVC as I wanted something thicker. The only difference is I did not buy glue. I liked it so much I went back and bought the same quantities in 1" PVC and used it to make a similar target/bow stand. I changed the top 90 degree corners to tees and put 8" extensions to the sides to hang bows on and put 8/32 all-thread above the lower support brace to hang the quiver on. When I need a second target stand, I snap one on with caribiners. Total cost for that one was $14 dollars. Parts were all bought in a small town Ace hardware store.


----------



## millerw289

GVOllie said:


> Then perhaps your family is overcharging for what they sell?


Perhaps you're buying JUNK! :wink:

Post 25? You're not even talking about building the same stand.............and it's a different size PVC............and you didn't glue it!!!!! Hope you're not a contractor! Customer wants one thing, and you build something else. I rest my case.


----------



## GVOllie

millerw289 said:


> Perhaps you're buying JUNK! :wink:
> 
> Post 25? You're not even talking about building the same stand.............and it's a different size PVC............and you didn't glue it!!!!! Hope you're not a contractor! Customer wants one thing, and you build something else. I rest my case.


I guess it was as obvious as I stated it then. Yes, it is a different design, and it is a different size PVC from both the original stand and the stand in post #25 (again as stated). I split the difference with 1 1/4". Since you mention it, in your "professional opinion", what is the "junk" grade of PVC?

Finally, no, I am not a contractor, I am an engineer. And the difference that makes is...? As far as I know, I *am* the customer and I built exactly what I wanted. As to resting your case, I thought you said you were a part-time hardware store manager, not an attorney.:wink: But by all means, do feel free to rest. Nit-picking people who build what they want with their own hands must be tiring.


----------



## squeaks

I just built a sim. one the other day not the same design but i bought 2 pipes,4 tees and 2 90s in 1.25(sec 40) for 10.53 at menards. 1.5 tees and elbows are less then 2.00 a peice not sure what the price of the pipe is but can't be that much.


----------



## vnvgunner

Main difference in price may be in the schedule of the pipe.
Schedule 20 (thin wall) and schedule 40( heavy wall), and yes I am a contractor.  They all look good to me, Think I'll build one too.


----------



## Atomic ShocKer

bump need to find this thread later as well

And wow millerw289 you are an idiot. Starting a scrap in a DIY thread about building a target. I don't care who you are, that there is some funny ****.


----------



## millerw289

Atomic ShocKer said:


> bump need to find this thread later as well
> 
> And wow millerw289 you are an *idiot*. Starting a scrap in a DIY thread about building a target. I don't care who you are, that there is some funny ****.


Thanks for the personal attack. I'm sure it is well liked on AT. :wink:


----------



## southernbowhunt

IF you built the stand without the cross member just under the bag will that weaken the stand to much? Just thinking if I got a longer bag or had to adjust the height a little.


----------



## robprid

What do you use to fill the bag with ?


----------



## jk0069

robprid said:


> What do you use to fill the bag with ?


The bag is pre-filled with whatever the manufacture uses. This is just a stand to hold a bag style target.


----------



## 2EARLEY

Im going to build one 2moro. FleetFarm has 10' lengths of 1-1/2 sched40 for 2.60 and 90's are $1.25, tees were about $1.15 or something close to that. I already have the 90's and some tees, so Im half way there


----------



## jlnel

nice


----------



## sgibler

nice


----------



## RickD1968

I think i am going to make one of these stands


----------



## hutch04

awesome!!! im laughing while trying to be serious at same time. lol. i have access to all size pipe so this should be easy. i was walking the woods the other day and found the first box stand ive ever seen built from pvc. it was freaking awesome so now i have 2 things to make while im at it. well three.. no 4 !!!! dang!!!!! need to make 2 for my gun range at the camp. we been putting wood up against a hill we had made when dozer pushed a lane. so the pvc should make a stand pretty easy for our 25 yard shot and 100 yard shot. thanks for the idea.


----------



## jlnel

Getting ready to go buy stuff to build this. would two inch be better or is it solid with the inch and a half pipe, just dont want any flexing, sagging etc. Thanks!


----------



## leftyhunter

another bump to find this thread later too


----------



## TeamCarnage

*Another bag target holder but this one folds down and adjusts for incline*

Ok, so I got motivated after seeing some of the awesome target stands you all built in this thread and had to give it a go. That being said I wanted a stand that I could adjust for incline as out here in Washington, not all is flat. LOL. As my backyard has a bit of a berm where I want to set up, I can tilt this target back by removing the two lockig pins and it wil pivot at the top bottom and back. What I did was use a combination of 1" and 1 1/4" PVC as the 1" fits snugly inside the larger diameter PVC, in this fashion I could make a piece that slid over the other and pivoted. also I put 1" long inserts in the T's located at the pivots then cut the 1" diameter shaft going through them so the inner T's would shoulder on the outer T's creating a sort of bearing. The other nice thing about this arrangement is that it will fold flat and can be hung on a wall for storage or thrown in a truck bed to be taken off site should the desire arise.
I sewed the bag from two 80 lb chicken feed sacks and filled it with plastic grocery bags. At 2' with my son's bow the arrows went in 4". If you want more details let me know and I will get back with you. Hope you like it.


----------



## hillbillyfrench

Looks Awesome!! I think I might just have to make one of these. 

What is the total height?


----------



## jlnel

good thing i didnt do mine yet, some great ideas making it fold


----------



## TeamCarnage

hillbillyfrench said:


> Looks Awesome!! I think I might just have to make one of these.
> 
> What is the total height?


It is about 4' tall I will get a tape measure on it today. I am still doing some refining as I have not drilled the holes for the tilt down for my hill yet, I just have it in the fully upright position at the moment. Can't wait to get it outside and use it with my new Bowtech Assassin that I bought last night!


----------



## MLN1963

Tagged for future reference.


----------



## yetanotheryeti

cyoda1 said:


> it works amaizing i made 2 of them one for me and one for a freind of mine
> you can hit the bag with a baseball bat and the stand doesnt move..im thinging of making a smaller one for the small blocks and bags



be careful with the blocks , if the block , moves it can break the arrows .... they snap on impact from torc , i found out the hard way ----


----------



## parker64

Here's my version, thanks for the ideas guys. It's 1 1/2 inch schedule 40, 3ft wide and about
4 1/2 ft tall, used 1 inch pipe to make a couple built in hooks on the upper cross bar and boy is this
thing "stout"...


----------



## kc hay seed

i make my frame the simple way above but i dont drill the top or bottom pieces,i wrap bungie cords around them and use the bungie hooks through the bag holes one faceing one way the other hook faceing the other way.the bag will still sway with the shot and it doesnt weaken the frame.


----------



## parker64

kc hay seed said:


> i make my frame the simple way above but i dont drill the top or bottom pieces,i wrap bungie cords around them and use the bungie hooks through the bag holes one faceing one way the other hook faceing the other way.the bag will still sway with the shot and it doesnt weaken the frame.



No holes drilled in mine, i used 1 1/2 inch to 1 inch tee and made hooks out of 1 inch pvc on the front of the top rail. Your idea is good, I plan to do that if i ever get
a bag with eyelets instead of handles.


----------



## liferefugee

I love the ideas in this thread, and am about to head to the store to price out a variant of them. Since i need something that can break down and travel with me out to my local range I am going to add some smaller pvc tubes that will be glues into the joints and give the larger tubes something to "attach" to. In the end I should have 9 poles that all slip together to create the stand. I also love the idea about the hookalls to hold the bag.


----------



## rdhj

where did you get your materials so cheap...using the prices at Lowes website, the materials would cost me 34.91..only ten bucks more though....this is my next project


----------



## Spotshooter2

TO find later


----------



## thorwulfx

Very nice. I might have to try something like that. Good plans, especially considering the software you used.:thumbs_up


----------



## rdhj

would you by any chance remember what segments you cut from each piece of 10 feet section....cant figure out how to do it so i get all the pieces i need from 3 pipes...the way i did it i need the two 14" and only have a 20.5 peiece left at the end of the 3rd piece


----------



## EAvila

Took some of the ideas here and mashed them all together. The verticals that attach to the horizontal base (already glued from previous iteration) I cut in two, and then slipped a piece of 2" over the 1.5". This way I can more easily position the target hanger on the base, and there is more material holding it upright without requiring glue.

After I had done this I decided to add supports, but my design options where somewhat limited at that point. For now I just put in straight supports, but if I go back to keeping the ability to break it down, I will cut these supports and again sleeve them with 2".

By starting with one design but continuing to mess with it after I had started gluing components I am left with a franken-stand. Not a very efficient design nor am I 100% happy with it, but I will continue to evolve it and I'm sure v2.0 will be much better, and v1.0 will go to a friend or family member.

Keep these threads going, as we all benefit from each other's ideas!


----------



## VA Buck

Great Idea. can't wait to build one. We can shoot outside all year long here with the decent weather in the winter.


----------



## rdhj

built mine over the weekend and works great


----------



## racknspur

Thanks! Worked great!!


----------



## s&w686

Cyoda1. Very nice design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onyx48166

nice


----------



## s&w686

Thanks for the ideas and info. Here is mine that I put together tonight.


----------



## Double M Man

Made one of these beauties!! Great idea, my only change was i added 2 more of the cleanouts too cold here in Ma to put water in, went with the sand route, anyway thanks for the input, the $50 was well spent!!!


----------



## fastbluetruck

wow these are great guys. i can see the smoke coming out of our ears from to much brain activity LOL


----------



## Raymond 1

Hey S&W686,
Have you a parts list and a measurements list for your target stand. I would appreciate a copy of it or could you please post it. 
Thank you,
Raymond


----------



## oldschoolcj5

made mine over the weekend. Used cyoda1's plans and it turned out great!


----------



## IrregularPulse

Picked up stuff to build this last night. FYI, pricing is aout double since 2010. Cost me $43. An emergency trip to the doctor for my daughter postponed construction. Baby girl is fine and I hope to fit it all together today.


----------



## Foxtrot92000

All of these look awesome. But I happen to have gotten very lucky. Found an old proch swing (with the portable stand) at my patents house, took of the rotten swing off, and it's ready for hanging. Lol. Very cheap... FREE! :wink:

--Alex


----------



## jackshot

Great target. I'm now thinking of building one for me and my daughter.


----------



## IrregularPulse

got mine ready to shoot today. I'd like to paint it, but likely will leave it as is. Went with a fill port in the back for water weight if needed.


----------



## Brad66

Great project, I think I will build one.


----------



## LOSTnWoods

i made one and its perfect1

Thanks Cyoda1!


----------



## freeballer

holy crap! these are incredible. I can't beleive I didn't find this thread a while ago...
Is there any reinforcement needed for those larger target bags? do they need sand bags or 
weight to keep them from tipping?


----------



## ManInBlue

I didn't use the inside fit 45's - I used the 45 degree Y. Doing this changes the rear support. 39" is too short. I had to cut the lower 15" down to 11.25" - still have room for my rag bag. If you want to keep the 14, 15 uprights using the Y, the rear support would be around 45". I may raise the top some with some couplers, or cutting new supports longer than 15" - that's for another day. Just got finished dry fitting the stand. It needs to be glued. I need to get something to hang the bag on (I forgot about it while at "the big box store"). Quick, fun project. Thanks for the info!!

I'll add pics once I get it all wrapped up.


----------



## Jmanorama

*I work for Lowes*



mcharles said:


> My Lowe's must be more expensive than Cyoda1's - Cost of PVC and fittings around $50. Found that Home Depot had the same fittings for 1/2 price...after I had already made the stand.


So, I actually work for Lowes as a cashier (note- I am in no way saying I represent them), and found this interesting. Something everyone on here should know, is that Lowes actually hase a Low Price Guarentee (Also, I'm not advertising for them- hear me out, I'm trying to help) that states that if a competitor beats them in price on anything anywhere, they will sell it to you for the competitors lowest price and take 10% off on top of it. Also, Lowes offers a 10% off military discount on all purchases. So veterans can enjoy getting +20% off of an item. My suggestion, find everything you need on Home Depot's site or on Amazon, print it off, then go to Lowes and buy it and show them the print offs. Sometimes just your word is good enough, other times it isn't, so bring proof with you.
I bought an industrial dust mask that also does acid vapors for like $20, when it's normally $45 by going and finding it on Amazon.

Also, I'm wondering how this holds up outside- especially in harsh winters when it can reach -40°F here, and hot summers of up to 110°F. 
I got a bunch of pallets free from work, and I'm going to try and build something out of that for my block target.


----------



## Kighty7

Hey this is pretty awesome. I think I will have to make one of these over the summer.


----------



## tbay

may have to try and make one of these

t


----------



## ManInBlue

Here's the finished product with the Rag Bag hanging on it. I had to add back the 4" I took off to make the rear supports fit. Works like a charm and I just take it down, and turn it around to shoot the other side.


----------



## Powhatan

Wow, this is a great thread! I'm gonna spend the afternoon tinkering in the garage! I have quite a few bits and pieces of 2" and 1.5" schedule 40, along with elbows and tees. I'm working from home today (young daughter is sicko); however, I might have to ask the dear wife to "do a favor" by running by the box store for a can or two of flat spray paint... I'm thinking "black," but am tempted to go "red" or "charcoal" -- my PSE is skullworks and red themed... Ha, this will be fun.

Bags are getting larger and heavier these days... I'm thinking 32" wide, and fairly tall -- approx. 52" to accommodate various speed bags while keeping the "x" at approx. 32"-36" from ground... Nothin' to it, but to do it!


----------



## justinhonkytonk

Nice build.


----------



## stormer83

Wow never thought to use PVC pipe I will have to try this and I still have pvc pipe from when we made a play pin out of it for our lil girl a few years so I wont have to buy much to build this


----------



## daniel.thorn318

subscribed


----------



## Jedisrus

Built mine today! Thanks so much for sharing. Going to put a few eye bolts in the top to hang my bag by carabiners tomorrow.


----------



## ffppilkerton

This is mine a made today. Pretty much just 2" scheduled 40 pvc cut to length and 6 90°elbows and 2 tee's 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZPaul

Thanks for the plans OP. Finished mine this morning.


----------



## Tork

Just recently got into archery and have spent a good chunk of time reading this forum. Well after reading this thread i got a bug up my butt when i realized i had some pvc and fittings laying in the garage from a camping DIY camping shower i made for We Fest. This forum has been a great source of knowledge and opinions and i look forward to becoming apart of the archery community.










Shots were from 15yrds. Started painting it and would upload pictures but it will not let me load more than one at the moment.


----------



## jhumble123

Saving this for later. Nice job.


----------



## iwj004

Any thoughts on the advantage of using PVC over treated 2x4


----------



## tspengler

weight, portability, connections made more easily


----------



## forty_caliber

cyoda1 said:


> here is the material list some of you have been asking for
> 
> 3) 10 foot sticks oh 1 1/2 inch pvc
> 4) 90 degree elbows
> 9) sanitery t's
> 4) 45 degree inside fittings
> 2) 90 degree inside fittings
> 1) 1 1/2 inch clean out (optional)
> 
> cut 3 pieces at 32" long 3 front cross members of target
> cut 4 pieces at 15" long upper front legs
> cut 2 pieces at 14" long lower front legs
> cut 2 pieces at 27" long two bottom sides
> cut 2 pieces at 14 3/4" long back of target for the sanitary t for clean out
> cut 2 pieces at 3" long rear of target out of sanitary t
> cut 2 pieces at 39" long angled back brace
> 
> if you do not want the sanitary t clean out then cut 4 32" pieces instead of three and disregaurd the 2) 14 3/4 pieces the clean out is there for if you wish to weigh it down with sand all you have to do is fill in the bottom
> 
> here is a reference sorry i had to do it in ms paint



Great job! Thanks for posting the plans.


----------



## lsmerrill

Tag


----------



## naptime

lsmerrill said:


> Tag


thanks for the bump. 

I found this a few weeks ago. and was searching for the thread last night so i could build one but couldn't find it.

might have been the bourbon, I can't say for sure.

but thanks


----------



## skyline1

This looks just like the two I use for targets for firearms. I wrap chicken wire around the frame and clothes pin targets to it. I don't glue the legs to it so its more portable in a vehicle. Worked great until I let some first time shooters put bullet holes in it.


----------



## swsixgunner

Tag


----------



## Wings Fan

Thanks for the great plans, picked up all the materials for just under $40.


----------



## auwood74

Do you think these will hold a rag bag 60-80lbs? Mine is stuffed to the gills and bulging.


----------



## Wings Fan

I'm going to find out. I'm using it for a Morrell outdoor bag. I've got all but the top assembly built, I had to figure out how much taller it would need to be to hold a much larger bag. My top uprights will be about ten inches taller than the base plans. I also used outside 90s on the front corners and brought it out to be extra sure it doesn't fall forwards.

I think it will hold, but I'm wishing I had used standard T's on the uprights instead of sanitary T's. The sanitary connectors don't fit as tight and have a little play in them. Just remember if you use the standard connectors like the frame on page two, to cut your pipe longer because it sets in the fitting deeper.


----------



## bowguy357

i have found that home depot is cheapest for the pvc bought everything to make a bow holder from another thread guys where saying $25 but it came out to $40 at menards. done have a home depot close by the so maybe with gas prices it comes to the same. like the target holders just wish my bag had better handles the straps broke off of it while carrying


----------



## KenMorse

Great ideas...tagged for later.


----------



## carpe_diem

Great ideas! Wingsfan let us know how that worked. I am thinking about the same thing with the same bag.


----------



## jr80

Tag for later


----------



## Msokol13

Tag


----------



## KenMorse

Made two today, very easy. Works great, but cost about $60.


----------



## Wings Fan

Sorry for the delay, it seems like it's been raining for weeks. I finished the stand, like I said earlier I wish I used slip T's instead of sanitary T's.


----------



## Wings Fan

For the question will it hold the Morrell outdoor target. It does, but it creaks at times.


----------



## KenMorse

Wings Fan said:


> For the question will it hold the Morrell outdoor target. It does, but it creaks at times.


Nice job!


----------



## EBO

ffppilkerton said:


> This is mine a made today. Pretty much just 2" scheduled 40 pvc cut to length and 6 90°elbows and 2 tee's
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


What length did you cut the pieces to?


----------



## Slosir

Saved for later


----------



## Cali Predator

Love it !! Saved !! Going to build a few of these.


----------



## DanF

Tagged for later, great idea


----------



## pola_bear

not so much a stand question, as a bag-target in -general question
do most folks leave these out in the yard? subject to rain, sun, etc?
or do most folks haul them into the garage/storage shed/etc?
thanks,
pola


----------



## gun278

I leave mine outside all year long. I have a couple that have been out in the weather for 3 years.


----------



## pola_bear

aren't most bag targets full of old cloth/old clothing?
seems like they'd eventually get heavy as heck, absorbing water, but not drying out well.
thoughts?


----------



## Z-Rocket

tag


----------



## gun278

I have had no problem with mine. I think its because I pack them so tight.


pola_bear said:


> aren't most bag targets full of old cloth/old clothing?
> seems like they'd eventually get heavy as heck, absorbing water, but not drying out well.
> thoughts?


----------



## KenMorse

pola_bear said:


> not so much a stand question, as a bag-target in -general question
> do most folks leave these out in the yard? subject to rain, sun, etc?
> or do most folks haul them into the garage/storage shed/etc?
> thanks,
> 
> pola






pola_bear said:


> aren't most bag targets full of old cloth/old clothing?
> seems like they'd eventually get heavy as heck, absorbing water, but not drying out well.
> thoughts?


I leave my stand outside. If I am not going to shoot for a while, I take the bag off,and put it in the garage. So far no problems with weather and the bag.


----------



## K2man

cyoda1 said:


> it works amaizing i made 2 of them one for me and one for a freind of mine
> you can hit the bag with a baseball bat and the stand doesnt move..im thinging of making a smaller one for the small blocks and bags


Damn! You must have a hell of a bow to shoot baseball bats 

Seriously that's a very nice stand! Thanks coyda1 for the dimensions and tips!


----------



## DeAdEye15

Great idea. Looks great.


----------



## Larry brown

With the thirdhandbag I am gonna have to put something for support if I shoot and it starts swinging the bag will make it fall over forward. I am gonna extend the front out or stake the back.


----------



## Chris_TX

Tag for later

Chris


----------



## Thndrus

For my Boy Scout Troop I made a simple folding stand to support the Merrel Youth targets we use. Space and weight is a premium. What I came up with was a simple frame and prop. If we want height we use hay bales. The Prop leg can either be cut to a point on the end to stake in the ground or we use a landscape nail in the ground and the leg over the exposed nail to secure the stand. The Prop leg swings in the top frame section to fold flat.

Parts List:
1 10' section of PVC 1 1/2" in either schedule 20 or 40 (I had schedule 40 donated)
4 90 deg or right angle's
1 T connector

Cuts:
3 cut at 22"
2 cut at 10"
The left over section is the prop leg

I glued everything except the T connection on the top of the frame. I did glue the prop leg into the T.


----------



## bgav1961

*Looking for the instructions on your stand*



cyoda1 said:


> for those who want i can give you a detailed list of parts and lenghts of the pieces to cut.please feel free to PM me and i will send you a list of everything.i used a compound miter saw to cut the pvc so every joint was perfectly straight.


Send to [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## BW321

Some really great Ideas Guy's Time to hit Lowes up.


----------



## Ctrider

WKH2213 said:


> Nice job :thumbs_up
> 
> mine is quite a bit simpler though
> under 12 bucks including a small can of glue
> 1" sch 40 pvc
> 2- 1" 90's
> 4- 1" tee's
> 2- 10' sticks of pvc
> 48" tall x 32" wide x 36" long bases
> glue all pieces except the cross pieces above and below bag, that way it can come apart for easy transport


I built the same thing to hang a pillow to practice with my Magnus Bullheads


----------



## bald_batchie

tagged - thanks for the post guys!


----------



## OregonKDS

Tagged


----------



## Tmoore309

Can you post a parts and materials list. I would like to build one myself. It looks great!


----------



## Tmoore309

Can I use your idea? And what's the part list?


----------



## 1248frank

Does anyone have the plans and material list for this bag stand they could send me thank you in advance.


----------



## Newtie

Would something like this work for very heavy bags?


----------



## jlsmith1000

I have three target stands for bags in the yard, all of which are removable for mowing or when the kids are on their quads. Inexpensive, easy to make, and work great.





















LOL, also have my multi-colored pink-purple, gold, and blue arrow and bow stand ala my 7 year old daughter....


----------



## Aaronous

Jlsmith1000, like your design. How deep did you bury your PVC and what is the width?


----------



## jlsmith1000

Buried 1 foot. Outside tube is 2", frame is 1.5". Would have preferred 1.75" for tubes in the ground but nobody around here sells that size. Works well at 2" though.


----------



## compaq4

I likes!!


----------



## akordboy

Put mine together on Tuesday. So much nicer than having the bag sitting on the ground.


----------



## Z_rock01

Here is mine. It brakes apart at the bottom so i can hang on wall oh and a home made target


----------



## bowtech bo

Nice, tag


----------



## tchudson

Nice! I like both of these designs. I'm just starting with my first bow and, while we do have a range about 10 miles away, I could set one of these up in the backyard to get a few shots in every evening. Fortunately, I have a lot of burlap bags from when I used to roast coffee, so I can use those as targets until they all wear out!


----------



## dropnmuleys

This is an awesome project, I think I'll build one. Also, does anyone have any pvc ground blind ideas that they want to throw at me or a picture of one that I can look at? Been thinking of doing one and need some ideas.


----------



## outlaw333

Tagging this for later!


----------



## lawyerguy1

Who knew PVC was so useful?!?!?!?!?!! Tagged...


----------



## Tank1202

Bump for this weekend's project.


----------



## archery4girls2

Hi there, I am very interested in making a stand like the one you have posted here, if by chance do you have the info or just basic info on what, and how much of each pvc, pipe, connecters, etc I would need. 

Thanks so much,
I used to be an avid hunter with bow and rifle, but quit for a while, but now I have a son and daughter who are very interested and love it.
I want to teach them the right way with safety and respect for the bow and gun. 
We've just been settin are target bag on ground and now we want to go for higher target practice, my son is only four and he's hitting the bulls eye just about everyother shot, with a blunt childrens arrow and bow, no compound yet for him, but I use the compound

Thanks and so much, if you don't have them, I can probably guess it along. I'm pretty smart for a white mid-west country girl. hehe
archery4girls2


----------



## KRONIIK

^
The OP posted a materials list and a pretty decent sketch on the first page, (post#12 in this thread).


----------



## Buckhunter28

Nice


----------



## sunra

cyoda1 said:


> for those who want i can give you a detailed list of parts and lenghts of the pieces to cut.please feel free to PM me and i will send you a list of everything.i used a compound miter saw to cut the pvc so every joint was perfectly straight.


Can you please let me know the exactly what I need to make one of these. 

Thanks in Advance

Milford

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## BroMontana

sunra said:


> cyoda1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for those who want i can give you a detailed list of parts and lenghts of the pieces to cut.please feel free to PM me and i will send you a list of everything.i used a compound miter saw to cut the pvc so every joint was perfectly straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please let me know the exactly what I need to make one of these.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Milford
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Post #12 has everything that is needed. Planning on building one of my own soon.


----------



## blasterak

Built this stand using the plans as posted, made few different tweaks but turned out great. Also built a bow/arrow holder for my range that holds two bows. Thanks to the OP for posting this!


----------



## mcarroll6430

Awesome! Thanks for the idea


----------



## cday1477

This is a really good idea.


----------



## johnism

that will work thanks for the share


----------



## Bawhite287

Awesome ideas.


----------



## dondiego

I used the OP as inspiration to create an A-frame bag target stand using 1 1/2 inch PVC and ABS Y fittings. I didn't glue the front legs to the Y's so that I could easily disassemble the stand for storage when not in use. I used regular PVC cement to join the PVC pipe to the ABS Y fitting. The unit is very stable and the cost was around $35. Prices have gone up since the first post!


----------



## Rbing77

Nice I might have to build this for my basement


----------



## Duramax01

Need one of these


----------



## Scarchery

Great options.


----------



## tonner2000

I made one like that but for paper tuning


----------



## crystal1655

Where is the supply list?


----------



## TeamCarnage

crystal1655 said:


> Where is the supply list?


Kind of an old string but post 12 had a list. I did not post a list for my version. Having used if for many years, I thing the simpler version the OP posted is the way to go. Also do not glue it, the friction is enough and then you can break it down to take it to other locations.


----------



## Sbh87

dondiego said:


> I used the OP as inspiration to create an A-frame bag target stand using 1 1/2 inch PVC and ABS Y fittings. I didn't glue the front legs to the Y's so that I could easily disassemble the stand for storage when not in use. I used regular PVC cement to join the PVC pipe to the ABS Y fitting. The unit is very stable and the cost was around $35. Prices have gone up since the first post!
> 
> View attachment 7177931
> View attachment 7177969
> View attachment 7177971


I have the exact same bag target and I really like this design. Would you be willing to send me the measurements when you have a chance. Also where did you find those orange straps? Thank you.


----------



## speedevil

I just finished building the bag target stand from the OP's drawings and descriptions. I added 4 unions in the back braces and between the lower crossmember and the base. This way I can take it apart in 2 minutes and put it in the bed of my truck and close the bed cover. It's also easier to store when you're not using it. The unions cost almost as much as the rest of the stand but I thought they were worth the $$.


----------

